# [VIDEO] Basketball miracle, ball stuck!



## WAZAAAAA (Sep 10, 2011)

So I thought I would share this silly video with someone.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frhCV7mzU4Y

Don't ask me where did this come from, because I have absolutely no idea.


----------

